# Netbeans installation on Linux



## dead.night7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Guys please make me correct or please guide me for the following
1)     I download
 netbeans.sh file +
 jdk.tar.gz file + 
jre.tar.gz file

Finally awaiting to install on my new ubuntu Clap, Clap Clap;
After much research i found out Linux used .deb packages for any installation and compilation of rpm to .deb needed an alien software more + I went forward to download alien which was rather a tar.gz file too . Now I'm stuck in the middle neither windows 7 nor linux, just compiling c++/c files, But no java coz I dont know how to install it with offline mode. 

Please anyone out there who can make me understand the file system of linux down to earth if possible


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2012)

```
chmod +x netbeans.sh
./netbeans
```

Run the installer.
Install it in any directory in your home.

Personally I suggest Eclipse rather than Netbeans.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks dear, but that was just the small probs. I started using ubuntu just for fun to try out the OS. 
I moved on further and downloaded JDK/JRE .rpm files further discovered Ubuntu never used .rpm files rpm= (redhat package mangr).  was sad
But still Downloaded now .tar.gz files of same
extracted but dont know how to use them... 

Further saw there are many different .tar.gz linux installation files in Digit's DVD, 
Tried to install Wine, 
1)Extracted
2) ./configure
3) make
 sudo apt-get install wine
yup that was it,
But every software was different, Some did not had .configure files 
don't know how to deal with them

Every step that makes me exited about linux, During installation of softwares I think Windows is is lot better in installing files 
There is no video describing any, for linux starters about terminal.. upset right now missing my windows machine.. Finally im using Ubuntu Software Center..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2012)

The problem isn't using linux. The problem is you're using an incorrect methadology. 

Why are you even bothering with Digit DVD? No offense to Digit team, but they are not exactly the brightest in bundling Linux apps. They make a complete mess here. Their fault. Not Linux.
You are supposed to install applications via Software Center or use apt-get in terminal not those random tar.gz.

I'll give you instructions in terminal, since it makes it much easier to help than post GUI screenshots
First of all install OpenJDK

Open Terminal:

```
sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre
```

Then just chmod +x the .sh file and run it as explained above.

To install WINE, you simply use Software Center or a simple sudo apt-get install wine.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for enlightening me about this all about The funda of installation part of linux. But now i wonder, as of now I have an unlimited internet connection at home rather slow but ok. What for those who dont have it? I'm ok with the software centre of linux but, Would i have to download all those files once again if i'm formatting my drive. 
I mean is there any way I can save those files after downloading and install them later, or in my friends machine who dont have internet?   ?doubt?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 23, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> Thank you very much for enlightening me about this all about The funda of installation part of linux. But now i wonder, as of now I have an unlimited internet connection at home rather slow but ok. *What for those who dont have it?* I'm ok with the software centre of linux but, Would i have to download all those files once again if i'm formatting my drive.
> I mean* is there any way I can save those files after downloading and install them later, or in my friends machine who dont have internet?*   ?doubt?



people without internet can get the source/binary from somewhere and compile/execute it.

all the packages that you download through the package manager are generally saved in the /var/ directory so that you don't have to download it again if you reinstall it unless a new version is available. You can use those downloaded files on other systems as well.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 23, 2012)

^^thank you @nims11 for that /var/directory very much.. Else I've would have downloaded same file multiple times for no reasons. Gosh... You saved me  thank you... 
And one more thing from where can I build my linux skills any books. I foot have much friends who use linux. Sir, is there any means I can learn and understand linux better. Books, references, etc. I know the Installation part of operating system very well just want to know further the advanced of linux.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2012)

There are many tricks for that, if you don't have an Internet connection. APTonCD, and many many others. Only Digit persists with useless .tar.gz. 



dead.night7 said:


> ^^thank you @nims11 for that /var/directory very much.. Else I've would have downloaded same file multiple times for no reasons. Gosh... You saved me  thank you...


It's cached there anyway. You don't multi-download anything anyway. This is only useful to transfer packages to another computer/new installation and save bandwidth.

Tell you what, keep it simple and just don't think the windows way. That will do.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you too liverpool fan for supporting me from start. It was me yesterday night at 1.30am trying all sorts of stuff of converting .rpm to .deb via alien but with no success as alien itself was a tarball file. I will move on further for this permanent installation of linux on my computer 

Not only digit but chip too persists on tar.gz file. My conclusion as a beginner to linux one with no internet connection may cry on total installation of linux


----------



## nims11 (Mar 24, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> ^^thank you @nims11 for that /var/directory very much.. Else I've would have downloaded same file multiple times for no reasons. Gosh... You saved me  thank you...
> And one more thing from where can I build my linux skills any books. I foot have much friends who use linux. Sir, *is there any means I can learn and understand linux better.* Books, references, etc. I know the Installation part of operating system very well just want to know further the advanced of linux.



*tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/intro-linux.pdf
this is an excellent intro to Linux command line and basic working.
btw keep using linux and you will eventually learn about it.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

Quoting from the other thread.



ico said:


> Forget about it actually. Digit should stop bundling tarballs.
> 
> Reason = New people will not be able to install. And people who use Linux generally prefer repositories.
> 
> ...


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 24, 2012)

@ico, Ya i remembered that reply from an another thread of "installing tarball files in linux" or so I dont remember the name of thread exactly... But honestly, I did not understood at that particular time what you wanted to say? It was like greek  showing grudge to Digit. Now since I've carried out the installation of files myself i know what sort of things to do next time 
1) won't consider digit's dvd's unless I've mastered that part.
2) Will use software centre and copy those temporary files for a backup
3) will ask here Whenever I'm in deep trouble 

 @nims11 thank you verymuch to you for providing link to that .pdf I had reading it on further all night and i saw, this book is just for me. Just that learning basics to advanced networking, maybe I'll try to master linux line..  once again thanks to everyone for supporting me and helping in this stuff. 
Having practical exams next week. If there was not a hand for anyone I would have switched back to windows did not knowing that linux does a hell lot of tools and services, to devs like me. 

Just one last thing I know this could be in an  another new thread, my another question 
How can I manage databases and write SQL queries in ubuntu?
I've been using oracle 9i's SQL PLUS in windows, I know ubuntu itself has integrated MySQL. Just last part would be, 
How to create tables, write queries, and most important start the application, to do all stuffs like these? Just want to practice db. And can I write PL/SQL Blocks in ubuntu? Would be thankful if someone guides me for this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> Not only digit but chip too persists on tar.gz file. My conclusion as a beginner to linux one with no internet connection may cry on total installation of linux


Your conclusion should be that the Digit team, as well as Chip have no idea about how to distribute Linux software, and their team probably downloads random archives and distributes it, and making new users conclude "Linux is tough" which is not the case at all.

Look here:
*askubuntu.com/questions/974/how-can-i-install-software-offline
Keryx Project - Offline Package Management Made Easy



dead.night7 said:


> Just one last thing I know this could be in an  another new thread, my another question
> How can I manage databases and write SQL queries in ubuntu?
> I've been using oracle 9i's SQL PLUS in windows, I know ubuntu itself has integrated MySQL. Just last part would be,
> How to create tables, write queries, and most important start the application, to do all stuffs like these? Just want to practice db. And can I write PL/SQL Blocks in ubuntu? Would be thankful if someone guides me for this.


Create a new thread.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 24, 2012)

> I've been using oracle 9i's SQL PLUS in windows, I know ubuntu itself has integrated MySQL. Just last part would be,
> How to create tables, write queries, and most important start the application, to do all stuffs like these? Just want to practice db. And can I write PL/SQL Blocks in ubuntu? Would be thankful if someone guides me for this.



Grab Oracle's developer tools virtual machines.

VirtualBox VMs for Developers

MySQL doesn't support PL/SQL & no offense, looking at this, you aren't yet capable of installing Oracle on Linux. (No, I'm not an elitist, I know the pain of installing it). 

Grab the Database App developer VM, install Virtual Box & play with. Hope you have sufficient RAM on your system.

If you *really* want to go ahead with installing Oracle on Ubuntu, there are enough guides. Let me know if you need a specific one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2012)

I did write a guide for Oracle 10g in Ubuntu some time back.

Setting up Oracle XE 10g in Ubuntu  Linoob.com


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 25, 2012)

@coolpcguy thank you, but my laptop doesn't have that much ram to create a virtual pc . It just lags in many installations of software, becomes grey and back to normal many times, i wonder creating a virtual pc inside will just kill it during execution... 

@liverpool fan, thankyou for that page great article, I will surely carry out that process in this afternoon. Sorry didn't had time yesterday to create the new thread, was roaming entire day . I showed my laptop to my friends and they all liked it. Had installed wine on it and they all thought about having installed on their systems. I will try my level best to undertand this now hehe and ya, the great part was that it came with all the drivers no hassles with that... That impressed them .


----------

